# Fifa 15 Sprache speichert nicht



## fastrx (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich habe das kleine nervige Problem das Fifa 15 die Sprache nicht speichern will siehe Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist immer bei neuem Start English drin. Bei der Flaggen Auswahl im Spiel ebenfalls.
Ist das ein Bug vom Spiel?


Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Hast du mal nach einstellen der Sprache "verlassen" angeklickt und erst danach dann mal neu gestartet? 

Hast Du denn eine deutsche Version gekauft?


----------



## fastrx (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja habe ich.


Ja eine Deutsche Version.
Kann ja auch sonst alle Sprachen auswählen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Also, wenn Du zB spanisch einstellst, DANN bleibt es auch beim nächsten Start bei Spanisch? Oder geht es einfach nur immer zu englisch zurück?


----------



## fastrx (21. Oktober 2014)

Immer wieder zurück auf English.


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2014)

Es heißt, das Problem trete auf, wenn zwei Controller angeschlossen seien. Ist das bei dir auch der Fall?

So werden Einstellungen, die vom "Controller 1" vorgenommen werden, gespeichert. 
Wogegen "Controller 2" bei jedem Spielstart erneut konfigurieren darf.


----------



## fastrx (21. Oktober 2014)

Habe nur einen dran


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, hast du zufällig auch FIFA14 zuhause?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2014)

Falls jemand eine Lösung weiß, das wäre wirklich toll. Bei mir ist das nämlich auch so. Wenn ich FIFA starte, dann kommt ja dieses kleine Fenster für die Einstellungen und da ist es bei mir auch immer auf Englisch und ich muss auf Deutsch stellen. Danach im Spiel dann auch.


----------

